# Cubase 10 pro crashing on startup(RESOLVED)



## Mayur Hegde (May 14, 2019)

I have just installed CUBASE 10 PRO on my system. When I am trying to start the software it starts initializing and then it just crashes. I checked a few posts on the Steinberg forum and then I updated my e licenser as well but the same result. Does anyone have any suggestions for this problem? There is absolutely no error message or anything it just quits


----------



## goalie composer (May 14, 2019)

Mac or PC?


----------



## Mayur Hegde (May 14, 2019)

goalie composer said:


> Mac or PC?


PC


----------



## goalie composer (May 14, 2019)

Mayur Hegde said:


> PC


Hmm sorry, I'm on a mac so I probably won't be much help. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## dzilizzi (May 14, 2019)

I'm wondering if it's a VST problem? Most of my crash on startup are caused by an unhappy VST.


----------



## whiskers (May 14, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> I'm wondering if it's a VST problem? Most of my crash on startup are caused by an unhappy VST.


same, check your vsts/blacklist


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (May 15, 2019)

Hello, 



Mayur Hegde said:


> I have just installed CUBASE 10 PRO on my system. When I am trying to start the software it starts initializing and then it just crashes. I checked a few posts on the Steinberg forum and then I updated my e licenser as well but the same result. Does anyone have any suggestions for this problem? There is absolutely no error message or anything it just quits



Even it if is a fresh install have you tried deleting the preferences? 
If you have a previous version of Cubase it could be that Cubase imported some and that might be causing the issue, or as mentioned a rouge VST. 
The following article might help you, it will also tell you where the blacklist is: 
https://helpcenter.steinberg.de/hc/en-us/articles/115000245510-Preferences-of-Cubase-and-Nuendo

Best regards,
GN


----------



## Mayur Hegde (May 16, 2019)

Guillermo Navarrete said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Guillermo,

Thank you for this. My issue is solved. Basically, Cubase10 was taking presets from Cubase 9 folder in App Data. Then I cut paste the Cubase9 folder into a new folder on my desktop. Then opened Cubase 10 and then Cubase 10 made its own preferences and folder. it is solved now


----------

